# Burstner wheel trims



## dave-rsvr (Aug 8, 2010)

hi,
can anybody tell me if the newer 08 style wheel trims fit on the older shape 06 ?
i am presuming thet would be same wheels but need to know as thinking of getting some
thanks
Dave


----------

